# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Holby City Spoilers 28 July 09

## Perdita

Tuesday 28 July
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/holbycity 

Elliot agrees to participate in a press conference with Tara about the operation on Lucy, but an outraged Rob and Marcie â the parents of the girl they operated on 25 years ago â turn up, as the medical drama continues.

Ric, meanwhile, decides to go against the decision of the multi-disciplinary team and agrees to an operation on Donna's father, Derek, which has little chance of success.

Elsewhere, Faye questions Joseph's trust in her after a misunderstanding over a cloned credit card.

----------

Anna1052 (09-07-2009), matt1378 (18-07-2009)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Its really only a matter of time before Joseph runs off to sleep with Jac again, isn't it.  :Lol:   :Angel:  I wouldn't trust Faye if I were Joseph either.

----------

